# Shower Glass Wall - How to anchor to the wall



## stonycreekhomes (Dec 17, 2009)

Good afternoon All,

We have a shower wall that has some glass installed. The concern that we have is the piece of glass is too long and therefore is flexing at the door hinge if someone leans on it.

Any suggestions on how to anchor it (maybe going to the ceiling?) without it looking terrible.

http://stonycreekhomes.smugmug.com/Properties/2014/U-Street-NW/U-Street-After/n-9bbsd/i-zrbLr6N

My glass installer says thats just the way it is - but I don't think its right.

Thanks in advance
TJ


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice shower.

CL Laurence.
This is the rock solid install....2 pt.
http://www.crlaurence.com/crlapps/showline/default.aspx?GroupID=57389

They also have simple bracket-to-rod-to-ceiling bracket hardware.
http://www.crlaurence.com/crlapps/showline/default.aspx?GroupID=57444&History=39326:26928:28258&pom=0


----------



## DanielsRemodel (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you install a 2x4 in the wall where your hinges were going to go? and is the glass 1/2" or 3/8"?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

stonycreekhomes said:


> Good afternoon All,
> 
> We have a shower wall that has some glass installed. The concern that we have is the piece of glass is too long and therefore is flexing at the door hinge if someone leans on it.
> 
> ...


Is the hinge rocking and seeming like it might fail, or only the glass flexing? If the latter, add another hinge or two. Tough to do with the sleek look, but probably your best bet. If the hinge is rocking, you need some anchoring one way or another. Good luck. Nice house.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Nice shower.
> 
> CL Laurence.
> This is the rock solid install....2 pt.
> ...



I would have the glass guy install a header before using a vertical support. Never had a problem with glass and the proper amount of stand offs, if they are mounted to wood blocking.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

It sounds like it is just the glass flexing if you push on it. Don't lean on it.

Adding another hinge after the fact is tough because the door panel is fabricated for the existing hinges. Also, adding another hinge adds a stress/pinch point if the hinges or wall aren't perfect. Good chance of it eventually exploding.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

By looking at the pic, I assumed he was having issues with the fixed panel.

Tiny door like that.....no way it needs three hinges (unless it's 1/8" glass).

As long as the two are secured.....it should be aces.

RRK.....I hate me some metal headers on my shower glass, which is why I use the CR Laurence stuff all the time. Like you said, with adequate blocking, I've never had an issue.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like not much can be done with that. I've seen fixed panels that had a little play in them, just like that one.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I did a very similar shower last year. The glass felt really solid after installation. I did install additional framing so the glass brackets would have something solid to bite into.

If you're having an issue with the blocking, you may be able to open up the wall from the other side: easier to repair drywall than it is to repair that tile.

Good luck


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

So long as there's solid blocking behind the hinges and mounts for the fixed piece, you've got what you ordered I bet. They are indeed glass panels...and they are frameless. They're not something made to be 'leaned on' or pulled against...they're GLASS. You want the look of frameless, you'd better treat it as such! That being said, I like the look.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

My normal install is 3/8 glass with two hinges. Never a problem unless the builder doesn't add blocking.

My biggest problem is that CRL only packs 1 1/2 screws. 1/2 inch tile and grout with 1/2 inch rock/Hardie backer doesn't give much to grab. I always add 2-2 1/2 inch screws.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nothing add except that's a nice a$$$ shower!


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

that is a beautiful shower. I might have to copy yours when I do my own.


----------

